# Tough time at Tappan



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

I bass fished Tappan on Monday for about 5 hours. Only caught two small (10") largemouth. This was only my second time ever fishing Tappan by boat and don't know the lake that well. Spent probably two and a half hours graphing around the lake. Fished all the spots that make the most sense, shallow early morning, then main lake points, humps, and flats. As always not looking for any special secrets, just curious if anyone has success there for bass.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

This time of year can be REALLY hard. I find it to be much easier in the spring.
I did see a tournament from there last week that took 18 and change to win it though.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea, its pretty tough this time of year. Especially if your just doing a day trip.
I have only only got to fish Tappan for about 3 hours this year so I can't help you out. Do my best fishing in the Fall anyway!


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Fish4Dale said:


> Yea, its pretty tough this time of year. Especially if your just doing a day trip.
> I have only only got to fish Tappan for about 3 hours this year so I can't help you out. Do my best fishing in the Fall anyway!


I'm hoping the fall bite is good!


----------

